# Leerzeile bei E-Mail-Link



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines, aber trotzdem nerviges Problem.

Und zwar habe ich folgenden Link in meinem Quellcode:
	
	
	



```
<a href="mailto:E-Mail-Adresse%20deines%20Freundes?subject=News%20auf%20www.*
*.ch&body=Hallo%20(Name%20deines%20Freundes)%0D%0AIch%20habe%20diese
%20News%20auf%20www.***.ch%20gefunden%20und%20gedacht,%20sie%20k%F6nnte
%20dich%20vielleicht%20interessieren.%0D%0A%0D%0ANewstext%0D%0A%0D%0AGruss
%0D%0A%0D%0A(dein%20Name)">News an Freund senden</a>
```
Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut (bin ja kein Depp, und ausserdem gibt's ja noch Learning by Doing ), nur hat es seltsamerweise immer eine Leerzeile vor der Nachricht (also vor "Hallo"). Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte bzw. wie man es umgehen kann - ich habe selbstverständlich auch schon den Text verkürzt bzw. nur E-Mail-Adresse mit Textinhalt (ohne Betreff) ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg.

Ich benutze den Internet Explorer 6.0 sowie Outlook Express 6. Wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt, dass es auf anderen Browsern wunderbar funktioniert, dann ist das ja schonmal ein Anfang. 

Gruss

SilentWarrior


----------



## Sinac (13. Oktober 2003)

Also bei mir siehts gut aus, keine Leerzeile vor dem Hallo:

IE 6 und Outlook 97


----------

